
OpenVPN 2.4 Evaluation Summary and Report - bitxbitxbitcoin
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/05/openvpn-2-4-evaluation-summary-report/
======
subliminalpanda
Link to the paper: [http://blog.quarkslab.com/security-assessment-of-
openvpn.htm...](http://blog.quarkslab.com/security-assessment-of-openvpn.html)

